# Brown eggs turning lighter



## Blair (Sep 3, 2007)

My Buff Orpingtons are only 1 year old. Within the past 2 weeks, the brown shade has turned almost white in color. This is from all 16 of my hens. No change in feed. Any ideas of why they turned light?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Has the temperature suddenly gone up or have they had some other stress? Have you added any new birds or have any of your birds been sick?


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Mine have done that, too!!! The temperatures have been fluctuating, nothing drastic. I have three B.O. hens. One is two years old and the others are one year old. They have all gotten lighter, but some are pretty much white.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Stress can cause it, high temps can be a factor, infectious bronchitis or egg drop syndrome (a viral infection) are some possible causes.


----------



## lauriej57 (Nov 20, 2008)

If they are a year old and are regular layers, they have probably just used up most of their "coloring". Once they moult and have rested from laying, their eggs will get darker again, at least for a while. 

It's odd that they have all changed lighter at one time.

The way I understand it, without knowing the techinical terms, the eggs are actually colored as they are passing through.


----------



## Blair (Sep 3, 2007)

No stress, no drastic temp changes and there visially appears to be no sign of sickness.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I wouldn't try to do anything right now, except make sure they have plenty of calcium. If the production falls off, anybody is obviously sick, or you start getting rough textured or shelless eggs, then holler and we'll see if there is anything to be done.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

I notice the same thing from time to time, as well. I think it is just how it goes...


----------



## Blair (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks. Will add some extra oyster shell and see what happens.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

My marans eggs have really lightened up but the same happens with my ameraucanas, and their eggs get lighter and lighter even though the color is added when the egg shell is being made. I can always tell when a chicken starts her new laying cycle because her eggs have a deeper jewel- like tone.


----------

